# Stock Hboot File



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone have a copy of this file? The only DL link I've found has been destroyed by the feds.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

What exactly do you need? The 1.04 hboot can be found  here  if that's what you need. Just rename it to PG05IMG.zip and flash through hboot


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Will that take you back to box stock?

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I got it.

Yes, i was trying to get back to stock for a warrenty return. You must flash a stock ruu first, than flash a s-on hboot file. I would recommend reading up on it before you flash back to stock


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd just like to have the file for a rainy holy crap emergency day. I've went back stock but never did the s on process. Ive recently got of the 12 step rom switching addicts process. Lol

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

You don't have to manually go to stock anymore, you can just use my unroot tool

Sent from my iPad (the one with no name







) using Tapatalk


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, I used the unroot tool, however I was the one that Gtalk'ed you about the issues I was having. If you DL the unroot tool, you will also get the stock rom/s-on files packaged with it so you can manually push them through, which is what I had to end up doing.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh! Haha

Sent from my iPad (the one with no name







) using Tapatalk


----------

